# Tell me why I should go to Oahu?



## Carolyn (Oct 6, 2010)

We have been to Maui, Kauai and the Big Island so far.  We love sitting on our balcony (ocean view is a must) and snorkeling. How bad is the traffic? Which resorts would fit the bill....or should we go back to one of the other 3 instead? By the way I do have 5000 HGVC points.  Thanks!!


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 6, 2010)

Honolulu, where almost all the timeshares are, is a big, crowded, busy city, with skyscrapers and miles of pavement and cement.  Tons of traffic.  In spite of that, it is interesting because it has so many cultural and historical places to visit, but once was enough for us.

I wouldn't go back, unless I could stay outside Honolulu.  My choice would be the Marriott Ko'olina.  HHV is right in the middle of Honolulu, and it's very urban.

Waikiki -






Hilton Hawaiian Village -


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 6, 2010)

Great picture Denise! Thanks for your insight.

Carolyn


----------



## LisaRex (Oct 6, 2010)

There's tons to do on Oahu so if you like to keep busy, this is the place.  Also, tons of shopping and restaurants.  Yes, there is lots of traffic in Waikiki, but there's no need to stay in Waikiki. Pearl Harbor tour (USS Arizona Memorial, USS Missouri, Punchbowl Cemetery) are must sees on Oahu.

Agree that Marriott Ko Olina would be ideal: 
http://www.wizardpub.com/oahu/orbeachvillaskoolina.html

Personally, I'd stay no more than 4 days on Oahu, and then bop over to another island for R&R.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 6, 2010)

We went to Oahu primarily to see Pearl Harbor.  I had been several times before when I was much younger, but that was one place I had never been.


----------



## cgeidl (Oct 6, 2010)

*We like Waikiki*

Great beaches,scenery,restaurants, and lots to do. Free music every night and some nice uncrowded places like the Hale Koa Beach and park. I am ex Navy and we like Oahu best Ther are two mile long beaches you can walk without seeing anybody. We stay at Waikiki three weeks ayear but go somewhere four or five days a week.We do go one week to one of the other islands mos year.
Second is the Big Island.Just writing this makes e look forward to Jan 18th when we get to Hawaii.


----------



## jestme (Oct 6, 2010)

We have been to Maui, the Big Island, and Oahu. I can get quiet and boring at home. When we go on vacation, we look for activities, excitement, culture, and a ton of restaurants. Oahu and Waikiki has all of those, and is by far our favorite. I hate sitting by the hotel or condo pool doing nothing. I hate having to go to one of the 5 "close by" adequate hotel restaurants all the time or have to have a rented car to drive for 30 minutes to get to a better one, or one that I can reasonably afford. And the most important thing, my wife is also on vacation and vacation to her, includes no cooking. I can't say I blame her.
So to answer your original question, for us, a wide variety of restaurants, culture and history, activities, shopping, and the North Shore are some good reasons.


----------



## regatta333 (Oct 6, 2010)

Oahu is our favorite, too.  Lots of great shows, as well.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 6, 2010)

I love Oahu, but it's not for all. Having lived there for several years and with island ties (my in-laws born & raised), I have more sentimental reasons. It has its own unique beauty and unique qualities.

Here is a good resource for you if you're planning to visit:

http://www.bestplaceshawaii.com/calendar/oahu/index.html  It's a monthly events calendar for all the islands. Lots of good, local happenings.

You can select other islands as well.


----------



## california-bighorn (Oct 6, 2010)

*Like Oahu*

Didn't think I'd ever come to prefer Oahu over the other Islands, but, I do for all the reasons others have already given and another reason is the great SCUBA diving from both boat and shore.  We go to Hawaii every-other year for 2 weeks.  One week in Waikiki and usually the 2nd week is on another Island.  Even though we have been to Oahu at least a dozen times, still haven't done / seen everything, although now I'm getting close to that and it will be time to start over.  And there is usually something new.
Last month we were there and we finally made it to the Iolani Palace and we were quite humbled.
We like not have to drive to anything unless we want to.  Yet, there are places on the west and northwest shores as isolated as anywhere on the Islands.  Most people don't see those areas.
Having just defended Oahu, I can understand how this just doesn't appeal to some people.  Like what I started with, I didn't think it would appeal to me until I went.


----------



## cp73 (Oct 6, 2010)

Oahu is our favorite island. We have been to all the islands several times. It has everything plus a big city with lots of action. Oahu has the most beautiful beaches of all Hawaii. When you see ads for Hawaii they more than likely were taken at Lanaki on Oahu. We love to stay at Ko Olina. It is remote, quite, peaceful, and away from the crowds of Waikiki. However if we want to go to the big town and see some action you can drive over there.

We are heading over to Oahu in two weeks and will be at Ko Olina. We were in Maui in January and now looking forward to going to our favorite island. 

You wont go wrong with any of the islands. Usually my favorite is the one I am at at the moment.


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 6, 2010)

This thread has been very informative. I've been to the other major islands. Maui vacation is coming up in January. I thought of Honolulu as San Francisco with palm trees and Oahu as a good place to change planes for somewhere else. (of course Pearl Harbor, is special for it's own reasons)

Thanks for all the contributions.

Jim Ricks


----------



## csalter2 (Oct 6, 2010)

*Oahu offers the best of all worlds*

I have been to all of the islands. I love Oahu best. It offers everything and I never get bored. I use DRI resorts if I want to be in Waikiki. They are in the heart of it all. I like the action in their location. However, I love my Ko Olina property because it is tranquil (until Disney get finished) and relaxing. 

If you have teenagers, Oahu is the place to be. There is lots of action!!!


----------



## cp73 (Oct 6, 2010)

Oahu does get a bad rap and really doesn't deserve it. For years we avoided it. If it wasn't for a work trip I never would have tried it. Oahu is so much more than Waikiki. Just avoid Waikiki if you dont like crowds. It has everything all the other islands have, except for maybe an active volcano...


----------



## linsj (Oct 6, 2010)

I, too, like Oahu for all the reasons mentioned. I also Kauai. But I end up going to Oahu more because it's less expensive. I don't need to rent a car unless I want to drive around the island for a day or two. I stay at the Hilton and can walk to dozens of restaurants (which are more affordable than the other islands) and more shopping than I care to do, plus free cultural shows in several spots. I can get to all kinds of places on TheBus for $2.50/trip. Plus flights are less expensive to HNL. 

Obviously, it's not for everyone. But I've gone to Waikiki at least once a year every year since I bought HGVC in 2002 (I think).


----------



## jlr10 (Oct 6, 2010)

It is worth a visit for the Arizona memorial alone.  

There are beautiful places to see and explore.  We did hiking up in Manoa Valley, and nothing prepared me for the beauty there.  My favorite part was hiking in a rain forest and feeling like I was not near anyone.  Then the trees cleared and in the distance I could see Honolulu and the tall building through the trees.  I loved that image!

Ko'Olina is a great place to stay.  The resort is lovely. We said we could go there and relax and never leave the resort.  Might not see much of Oahu but would come back rested!

I wouldn't say Oahu is my favorite island of the others, but I would never turn down a chance to visit there!


----------



## tompalm (Oct 7, 2010)

In addition to all the reasons above:

The Hilton Hawaiian Village is a beautiful resort and has the highest request of all Hilton properties.  The Hilton beach has a new lagoon that is private and a nice place to relax.  There are a lot of people, but it is not much different than any other large resort.  There is traffic around Oahu, but if you avoid rush hour, it is not too bad.

Oahu has the nicest beaches of all the islands.  Make sure that you drive the east side of the island around Hanamua Bay.  

Overall, there is more to do on Oahu.  If you like to walk, go shopping, and dining out, Waikiki has a lot to offer.  If you like vacations to Vegas, San Francisco, Vancouver, New York, DC, Tokyo, Sydney or any other big city, you would like Honolulu.  If not, I would still recommend going once to check it out.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 7, 2010)

*We love the Hilton Hawaiian Village*

The Hilton Hawaiian Village (HHV) is very popular. The current number of guests at the HHV annually is 2 million+.  There are four dedicated hotel towers, two dedicated timeshare tower and one mixed use tower of hotel rooms and timeshare units. Expect crowds here during peak season (holidays and anytime the kids are out of school)

Here's the link to their website - http://www.hiltonhawaiianvillage.com/

If you decide to stay here make sure you book far in advance (best to book as soon as the booking window opens). You may also need to borrow HGVC points, depending on the season and room size. 

We also love sitting out on the balcony at the lagoon tower watching the sunrise with our morning coffee and breakfast. We also like relaxing on the balcony watching the sunset. (NOTE: Each tower at HHV has its PROs and CONs. Lagoon Tower has the best ocean views).

Keep in mind, the Hilton Hawaiian Village is a bustling mini-city. In the evenings there may be various events. It also may get a little noisy in the evening depending on the events from either the Luau, corporate events (held on the lawn between lagoon tower and rainbow tower) and/or live music from the hotel bar but things eventually quiet down by midnight. If you prefer to sit out on the balcony in the evenings and you're sensitive to noise perhaps the room facing the Ilikai Hotel & Suites might be better however you might get pool noise during the day on that side of the building (NOTE: I prefer the views facing the rainbow tower).

Link to HHV events - http://www.hiltonhawaiianvillage.com/resort_activities/

You'll want to rent a car to hit the various snorkeling sites on the island. Here's a couple of links I found for Oahu.
http://www.tropicalsnorkeling.com/oahu-snorkeling-hawaii.html
http://www.hawaiisnorkelingguide.com/oahu_snorkeling.html

The oyster review has tons of photos on the Village - http://www.oyster.com/hawaii/hotels/hilton-hawaiian-village/
They also have photos of Marriott's Ko Olina Beach Club (if you don't want to stay near Waikiki or want the slower pace)  - http://www.oyster.com/hawaii/hotels/marriotts-ko-olina-beach-club/

Here's a picture from our oceanview room at the Lagoon Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village (from a room facing the Rainbow Tower) and an oceanfront room directly facing the ocean.  NOTE: studios in the Lagoon tower do not have balconies and all oceanfront rooms are two bedrooms.
More photos of our ocean view room at the Lagoon Tower can be found here - http://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157623716277326/show/

OCEAN VIEW ROOM







OCEAN FRONT ROOM


----------



## daventrina (Oct 7, 2010)

Carolyn said:


> By the way I do have 5000 HGVC points.  Thanks!!


Because it's in Hawaii:whoopie:
Sounds like Big Island or
HHV...
In that order for us....


----------



## HatTrick (Oct 7, 2010)

Carolyn said:


> We have been to Maui, Kauai and the Big Island so far.



There's your reason: You haven't yet been to Oahu. Each island has its own personality. There are surely things you didn't like, as well as things you loved, about each of the islands you've already visited. The same will be true for Oahu. But you won't know unless you go!


----------



## hotcoffee (Oct 7, 2010)

tompalm said:


> . . . If you like vacations to Vegas, San Francisco, Vancouver, New York, DC, Tokyo, Sydney or any other big city, you would like Honolulu.  If not, I would still recommend going once to check it out.



I really think this statement captures the entire crux of the debate.  Some people like the excitement of a place like Waikiki.  I remember my aunt many years ago calling visiting Las Vegas like going to Heaven.  Funny, I had exactly the opposite view!! 

Some posters here have implied that one could get "bored" on the other islands, but not on Oahu.  Wow!  I cannot even imagine getting bored on any of the four main Hawaiian islands!  I guess if one does not like hiking, horseback riding, beautiful and breathtaking scenery, and all of the other endless things to do and see, one could get bored in Hawaii, but not me.  I could never get bored hiking to surface lava at the world's most active volcano; or hiking to a magnificent waterfall; or taking pictures of the Na Pali coastline.

This is not criticism of Oahu itself.  I'm going back next year, and I am looking forward to it.  No doubt, we will try to spend some time in Waikiki while there because some of our group have never been to Waikiki.  But, there is indeed a sense that Waikiki is like Las Vegas with a beach.

I live within easy driving distance to New York City, but have never gone there.  I have no desire to visit a big city.  I would rather visit a national park and stare at the beauty of nature than stare at cement.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 7, 2010)

tompalm said:


> Overall, there is more to do on Oahu.  If you like to walk, go shopping, and dining out, Waikiki has a lot to offer.  If you like vacations to Vegas, San Francisco, Vancouver, New York, DC, Tokyo, Sydney or any other big city, you would like Honolulu.  If not, I would still recommend going once to check it out.



Just to tack on to the last poster's thought.  We live near San Francsico.  So, if we want a quick taste of "city" life we go there.  That is *not* what we go to Hawaii for.  Hawaii is for the slow pace, relaxing vacation.  We don't get bored with the activities available to us, and prefer the quieter lifestyle on the other islands.

That said, yes I think you should visit Oahu, at least once.  And remember Oahu is much more than just Honolulu.  Once you get out of the city (which I will admit we did not do when we were there) it's much more _boring_.


----------



## KevJan (Oct 7, 2010)

We also like going to the other islands over Oahu but still have to go there every couple of years because things change. Other than the sights already mentioned, we like going to Oahu to go to the Polynesian Cultural Center on the north side of the island. There you can visit the different "villages" that make up Hawaii and learn of their culture. At the end of the day is an excellent show. You can also take in a luau there. I also enjoy going to the Dole Pineapple Plantation and getting my fix of Dole Whip which I've not been able to find anywhere else.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Oct 7, 2010)

I would go to Oahu just for the food.


----------



## hotcoffee (Oct 7, 2010)

My previous post should not be construed as a put-down of Oahu.  I have been there a number of times, and have always enjoyed himself there.  One of my biggest thrills was visiting the USS Missouri moored at Ford Island.  It was an unforgettable experience to stand on the bridge of that great battleship and stare out over those big 16 inch guns to the Arizona Memorial a short distance away.

I've always skipped the Paradise Cove Luau, but I might go this time if for no other reason than to say I've been to it.  I also want to visit Lanikai Beach because I've never been there either.  Having now been to Trunk Bay on St. John, I would like to see which beach is the more picturesque.

I've never been a big fan of the Polynesian Cultural Center.  Too much like a amusement park without rides.  But, I know many first-time visitors to Oahu want to visit it.

I will only have a week there, and I plan to enjoy the island thoroughly.  Then it is off to Maui for another week. (What hardships one must endure in life!)


----------



## california-bighorn (Oct 7, 2010)

hotcoffee said:


> This is not criticism of Oahu itself.  I'm going back next year, and I am looking forward to it.  No doubt, we will try to spend some time in Waikiki while there because some of our group have never been to Waikiki.  But, there is indeed a sense that Waikiki is like Las Vegas with a beach.



Yeah, but what a beach!!!!!


----------



## pharmgirl (Oct 7, 2010)

too many people think Honolulu IS Oahu and think Oahu is only a city

We love the scenery in Oahu - mountains, beaches, also historical places, Queen Emma's palace, the Palai
Kids went mountain biking on fantastic paths on mountain ridges, snorkeling


----------



## hotcoffee (Oct 7, 2010)

california-bighorn said:


> Yeah, but what a beach!!!!!



The first time I went to Waikiki was around 1986 or 87.  It was a business trip.  The contract hotel was in Waikiki.  I remember the first time I went to the beach there.  I took my towel and walked across the street and down to the beach.  I started looking for a place to put my towel down.  Yikes!  It took a while to find an unoccupied spot!

Every once in a while, I will pull out my Blue Hawaii DVD, not because I like the movie all that much, but because I am astounded to look at what Waikiki looked like back in the early 1960s.  Relatively few hotels, and a lot less people.  Waikiki was at one time a very beautiful beach.

It can indeed be fun walking around Waikiki, but not because it is the real Hawaii - because it is not.  It is fun because of the exciting and touristy atmosphere.  It can feel similar to walking around the Las Vagas strip.


----------



## willowglener (Oct 7, 2010)

Like the other poster said, each island has its own personality. I love Maui and Kauai but I also love Marriott Ko Olina on the west side of Oahu. It's quiet and nice.


----------



## chester1122 (Oct 7, 2010)

We like all the islands as well. As many have said each has its own special qualities. Ohau has many beaches right close to Waikiki where the beaches are deserted.

I would tend to stay close to where your activities are and then spend a restful time at the Marriott at the end of your vacation.  That property is a long drive - likley 45 minutes with traffic to Waikiki.  Or if you have time and the dollars, go to another island for a long weekend and fly home from there.

Do your research before you go and you will have a great time no matter which island you go to.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 8, 2010)

*It's simply misleading to think WAIKIKI or HONOLULU represents all of OAHU*

Granted most of the major hotels & timeshares are located in Waikiki but that's because it's the major city at this destination.

Just like Lahaina or Wailea doesn’t represent all of Maui
Waikoloa doesn’t represent all of the Big Island
New York City doesn’t represent all of New York State
Los Angeles, San Diego and San Francisco doesn’t represent all of California

For me, Oahu represents the best of both worlds. It offers me all of the things I want in a vacation destination along with all of the beauty of Hawaii. Just like any other destination, if you leave the major cities you have a whole other world to explore and discover.

JMHO... each major city has a different feel/vibe (for example NYC, Las Vegas, Chicago, Denver, Los Angeles, San Diego, Seattle, San Juan, Paris, London, Rome, etc). With Waikiki I get the convenience of a major city in a very relaxing (aloha spirit) type of environment. Yes, there are crowds and traffic but that hasn't stopped me from visiting any other major city  

Oahu offers a very enjoyable combination of a major city & tropical vacation destination which is the reason we visit Oahu so often  

Examples of Major City Stuff
Various Dining options covering every type of cuisine (see http://akueats.com/Default.asp) including various fine dining options (Alan Wong, Roy’s,  La Mer, Chef Mavro, Hoku's, Hy's Steak House, etc) and familiar major chains such as Cheesecake Factory, Morton’s, Ruth Chris, Macaroni Grill, P.F. Chang’s, Senor Frog, Hard Rock Cafe, Planet Hollywood,  Todai, Outback, Red Lobster, Dave and Busters, Yard House, Benihana, IHOP, Denny’s, etc.
Various Shopping options - malls/shopping centers/shopping strips/specialty shops covering every spectrum from various well know brand names to inexpensive trinkets -  http://www.oahu.us/oahu_shopping.htm
Museums, Aquarium & Zoo - http://www.gohawaii.com/oahu/guidebook/topics/museums-of-oahu & http://www.gohawaii.com/oahu/guidebook/topics/waikiki-attractions
Performing Arts - http://www.hawaiiforvisitors.com/oahu/activities/performing-arts.htm

Examples of things to see and do outside of the Major City
Hiking Trails - http://www.hawaiiforvisitors.com/oahu/attractions/trails.htm & http://hawaiitrails.ehawaii.gov/island.php?island=Oahu
Horseback Riding - http://www.hawaiiforvisitors.com/oahu/activities/horseback-riding.htm 
Bird watching - http://www.hawaiiforvisitors.com/oahu/activities/bird-watching.htm
Scenic coastal drives - http://gohawaii.about.com/od/oahuactivities/tp/scenic_oahu.htm
Beaches - http://www.hawaiiweb.com/oahu/beaches/default.htm & http://www.traveltohawaiireviewed.com/oahu/beaches/
Botanical Gardens - http://www.honolulu.gov/parks/hbg/
Volcanic Craters - Diamond Head, the Punchbowl and Koko Carter - http://www.hawaiiforvisitors.com/oahu/attractions/diamond-head-crater.htm, http://www.hawaiiforvisitors.com/oahu/attractions/punchbowl-crater.htm, http://www.hawaiiforvisitors.com/oahu/attractions/koko-crater.htm & 
Pearl Harbor - USS Arizona Memorial, USS Missouri Battleship, USS Oklahoma Memorial, USS Bowfin Submarine and Museum and Pacific Aviation Museum - www.nps.gov/usar/ 
Whale Watching - http://hawaiihumpbackwhale.noaa.gov/involved/ocoahusites.html
*AND THE LIST GOES ON AND ON.....*


----------



## ricoba (Oct 8, 2010)

I agree with what alwaysonvac just posted.  If you only think that Oahu is Waikiki then you have a serious misconception of the island.

For example, we had the priviledge on our last visit (summer 2009) to spend a day up on the North Shore at the home of some locals.  There home was off the beaten path and was remote and peaceful.

Also, if you miss Oahu, you won't get to eat at a shrimp truck or have shave ice in Haleiwa!


----------



## Kona Lovers (Oct 9, 2010)

If someone has to ask why they should go anywhere in Hawaii, then no one can answer that question for them.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Oct 10, 2010)

We've been to Oahu twice and wouldn't hesitate to go back.  One of our major reasons is that it is a much SHORTER plane ride for us from our hometown airport.  No layovers at all.  There is a lot to do and both times that we went we really didn't spend longer than an afternoon in Waikiki or Honolulu.  Both times we stayed at Marriott Ko'Olina.  You can check out  my pictures here:  http://travel.webshots.com/album/556022258QSTJYH   The timeshares in Waikiki will feel like there are more in a city environment.  Anyways, there is tons to do on Oahu.  We personally like the urban feel of Ko'Olina the best (and I can honestly say I didn't always love Oahu).  The beaches on Oahu are AMAZINGLY BEAUTIFUL.   Here are pictures of my favorite 2 and we went in November so, the waves are a bit rougher than normal but still manageable. 











Anyways, I think Oahu gets a bad rap because of Waikiki and Honolulu area.   I don't love these areas except when I was in my 20s it was definitely the place to hang out.  But now that I'm older and wiser I love the East and North sides of Oahu....

Good luck deciding...


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 10, 2010)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Anyways, I think Oahu gets a bad rap because of Waikiki and Honolulu area.   I don't love these areas except when I was in my 20s it was definitely the place to hang out.  *But now that I'm older and wiser *I love the East and North sides of Oahu....



Hey what are you saying...... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
Those of us who are over 40 that love the Waikiki and Honolulu area are older but not wiser   :hysterical: 
Just teasing


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Oct 10, 2010)

alwysonvac said:


> Hey what are you saying...... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> Those of us who are over 40 that love the Waikiki and Honolulu area are older but not wiser   :hysterical:
> Just teasing


 Ha..ha.... 

 Well... this is going to totally age me but when I visited Oahu for the 1st time the legal drinking age was 18 and that is the only reason everyone went.  LOL.....   I should correct my typo as I been to Oahu 4 times but I don't remember much from the 1st two trips as I really didn't leave the Waikiki/Honolulu area at all...


----------



## Luanne (Oct 10, 2010)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Ha..ha....
> 
> Well... this is going to totally age me but when I visited Oahu for the 1st time the legal drinking age was 18 and that is the only reason everyone went.  LOL.....   I should correct my typo as I been to Oahu 4 times but I don't remember much from the 1st two trips as I really didn't leave the Waikiki/Honolulu area at all...



Are you sure it was 18?  I remember going when the legal age was 19, and I was just a couple months shy of that. 

I stand corrected.  It was 18 for awhile.  When I went it was 20, so I was 19, almost 20 at the time.  It was lowered to 18 in 1972, raised to 21 in 1986.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Oct 11, 2010)

Luanne said:


> Are you sure it was 18?  I remember going when the legal age was 19, and I was just a couple months shy of that.
> 
> I stand corrected.  It was 18 for awhile.  When I went it was 20, so I was 19, almost 20 at the time.  It was lowered to 18 in 1972, raised to 21 in 1986.


 I graduated from HS in 1986 and it was 18.  At least it was in June of 1986.   Everyone before me went for the same reason.  I remember buying drinks and going on booze cruises, etc....  There was a lot of drinking I would not have done it unless it was legal.  I'm a rule follower.


----------



## djdavid79 (Oct 11, 2010)

We just left Oahu, we're on Kauai right now. It's a huge difference. We always use Oahu as the break-in and slow-down period after leaving the mainland. So far the highlight of my trip happened on Waikiki beach. Two separate days swimming a turtle popped its head up right next to me. It shocked me at first, but once I realized it was a turtle, I was amazed at its beauty.

This was the first time that we actually drove around Oahu, and I was pleasantly surprised. We bought the book Oahu Revealed by Andrew Doughty, and it's a great resource to the island.

We started the day at Hanauma Bay to go snorkeling. We tried to arrive early to avoid the crowds. We were there at 9AM, the crowds beat us there, and it was not a very enjoyable snorkeling experience. I'm sure it gets even busier throughout the day. But I think this would be an excellent beginner snorkeling adventure. Especially for kids.

I highly recommend Kailua and Lanikai Beaches, they're very close to one another, maybe a mile? And at Kailua Beach there is a great little restaurant called Buzz's Original Steakhouse, we had a nice lunch there.

The Byodo-In temple is a beautiful replica of a 950 year old Buddhist temple in Uji, Japan. It's very peaceful.

If you follow Hwy 83 this is where you will see the Polynesian Cultural Center, we did not stop as it did not really have anything of interest to us. But if you continue past that, just outside of the town of La'ie, is Malaekahana State Recreation area. It's a more secluded beach, and you can sometimes wade out to Moku'auia Island or Goat Island. There is a very nice crescent sand beach on the island with beautiful views.

Anyway, I could go on and on about how great Oahu is, and honestly I was not expecting it to be anything like what I found. It's not all Waikiki and Honolulu, there are some very nice, secluded areas, I think you just need to know where to go.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow...I'm amazed at all of the wonderful responses and pictures....thank you!  I think we need to check out Oahu for a week, then fly to Maui for a second week so we will get the best of both worlds!!


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 11, 2010)

I think there is a lot to do on Oahu - it's definitely not all Honolulu/Waikiki, BUT except for Ko'Olina, almost all the timeshares are IN Honolulu, so even if you do a lot of day trips, most people end up staying IN Honolulu.  We just don't care to stay in an urban setting on our trips to Hawaii.  YMMV


----------



## Luanne (Oct 11, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> I think there is a lot to do on Oahu - it's definitely not all Honolulu/Waikiki, BUT except for Ko'Olina, almost all the timeshares are IN Honolulu, so even if you do a lot of day trips, most people end up staying IN Honolulu.  We just don't care to stay in an urban setting on our trips to Hawaii.  YMMV



I agree.  The first, and only time so far, we've taken our dds to Oahu they were amazed.  They couldn't believe we were still in Hawaii.


----------



## gt899 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hadn't been to Oahu since I was 12 traveling with a club soccer team. When I was old enough to travel on my own I found Kauai. Saw the other islands and finally came full circle with my family in tow and tried Oahu. Why go to Oahu? 1. Ko olina (#1 reason). 2. Giovanni's (extra spicy) 3. North side (turtles and shave ice) 4. Pearl Harbor (enough said) 5. Aloha Bowl Swap Meet (smok'n ukulele's) 6. Waikiki is nice to visit for a day (why not). 7. Airfare (substantial savings).
Kauai still #1 place for me but Oahu was fun in its way.


----------

